# Dolomite as substrate gravel



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Can anyone tell me if dolomite (2-3 m"m size granule not the powder for ph balance) can be used safely as substrate (instead of quartz). Is it inert?
I understand it does not leach Ca or Mg. What do you think? 
Thanks.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i have always been told it will rase your ph


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Dolomite is CaMg(CO3)2. It will slowly raise both your GH and KH.

It takes forever to dissolve but it does affect your water parameters...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

IMO, I would not since it effects your KH/GH. It gradually may raise them to high, making it impossible to lower the hardness. 

If you are wanting to raise your water hardness then I would just add some Dolomite to a mesh bag, then you can remove it when the desired hardness is reached. 

Using Domolite when needed will much easier then having to tear down your tank to remove the dolomite used as a substrate.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi Jerime

We have two aquariums with 100% dolomite CaMg(CO3)2. One with RO and one with tap water. The dolomite dissolves fast, the carbonate CO3 been increasing KH and TDS every day. The only chance growing plants is to keep changing the water every week. If not then the TDS conductivity goes to 900 uS and up. 
Some plants grow if more light is applied but most plants don’t grow and deteriorate in couple of weeks. Hemianthus callitrichoides grows but plants like Nesaea crassicaulis, Ludwigia inclinata and Rotala macrandra do not.

Why do I run aquariums with dolomite? These are experiments that will help us in finding response to CaCO3 / MgCO3 and to CaSO4 / CaCl2 / MgSO4.

Edward


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Thanks all..


----------

